# 11 lb toad



## adamsj13 (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my personal best Saturday at the California Delta. 
She was a blast. Tight lines all!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

the link doesn't work


----------



## adamsj13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry, Try now


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's one AWESOME fish...but if those are the best pics you got, I'd be very angry!!! If my buddy cut off 1/3 of the fish in the only pics of my best bass ever, I'd throw him overboard!


----------



## adamsj13 (Jun 27, 2008)

I know, I was by myself and found someone on the water to take them on the camera phone. I wish they were better. There are 2 more I have. I'll post those as well.

She was safely released back in the water after the photos were taken.


----------



## Happy Kamper (Sep 18, 2009)

Fantastic fish. Congratulations!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome bass! Congratulations. Was it caught in "Central Ohio" or should this have been posted in the "Out Of State" fishing reports section.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Awesome bass! Congratulations. Was it caught in "Central Ohio" or should this have been posted in the "Out Of State" fishing reports section.


Not sure, but I don't think the California Delta is anywhere near central ohio?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Awesome bass! Congratulations. Was it caught in "Central Ohio" or should this have been posted in the "Out Of State" fishing reports section.


Personally with an 11lb bass I don't care where he posts it. It's only his 5th post and probably his first thread. Hell, I have a crap load of posts and still can't even upload pics, he's way ahead of me. I'd give him some slack on the forum issue. 
NICE FISH YOUNG MAN!!


----------



## adamsj13 (Jun 27, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> Personally with an 11lb bass I don't care where he posts it. It's only his 5th post and probably his first thread. Hell, I have a crap load of posts and still can't even upload pics, he's way ahead of me. I'd give him some slack on the forum issue.
> NICE FISH YOUNG MAN!!


Thanks PapawSmith 

Sorry for posing in the wrong forum. I used to live in Hilliard and come back to the site now and then. Just wanted to share.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome catch man, that's like a mythical creature in Ohio.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Slob! That fish is sweet! Good for you for letting that pig go.

I'd get a replica for sure, Fittante does sweet work (http://www.fittantereplicas.com/bass.shtml). That thing would look wicked on the wall. If you don't mind me asking, what did you catch it on?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man thats nice..Way to go on the release


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Jarred! Im jealous.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Fish of a lifetime. Nice catch.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

adamsj13 said:


> I know, I was by myself and found someone on the water to take them on the camera phone. I wish they were better. There are 2 more I have. I'll post those as well.
> 
> *She was safely released back in the water after the photos were taken*.


Awesome fish - great gesture!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I could be wrong.... but I think that pig was trying to eat your hand.  Congrats!


----------



## adamsj13 (Jun 27, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Slob! That fish is sweet! Good for you for letting that pig go.
> 
> I'd get a replica for sure, Fittante does sweet work (http://www.fittantereplicas.com/bass.shtml). That thing would look wicked on the wall. If you don't mind me asking, what did you catch it on?


Thanks All

She was a beauty 

I caught her on a 5" weightless senko. The color was Smoke with orange and copper flake. The CA Delta is a awesome fishery. 

Marshall, I talked to your wife the other day. I lost your #. I have it now and will call you sometime.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Goat man....jealous!!


----------

